# Flashlight & Knife in one Holster Combo



## cy (Nov 18, 2008)

Flashlight & Knife in one Holster Combo 

From a practical point of view, having a flashlight AND your knife together in one place is just common sense. If you are a flasholic that is 

why doesn't more mfg offer them? Sales too low? Too many different combinations possible? 

Here's one of the few examples that's been offered for sale. 
Too pricey for most... Surefire/Strider/Special Ops Holster combo. 

Surefire Strider collaboration with M2 flashlight and Strider fixed blade residing in a Special Ops holster. knife and M2 has matching serial numbers. running P60 LED dropin with 2x 123, considering boring for 18650. in actual use Surefire U2 rides in this holster.

this is one of the few flashlight/knife holsters combination offered by any mfg. it makes such functional/tactical sense, really surprised more mfg don't offer this combo.


----------



## NoFair (Nov 18, 2008)

Bark rivers sheath maker makes some for smaller knives and lights:

http://www.knivesshipfree.com/Sheat....html?osCsid=5187bf18e63ee2076da195bea09db783

Sverre


----------



## metlarules (Nov 18, 2008)

Maglite makes a leather holster that carries a light and knife.Check it out.
http://www.opticsplanet.net/mag-am2...-maglite-aa-flashlight-and-folding-knife.html


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Nov 18, 2008)

I drilled a couple hole in the sheath that came with my Extrema Ratio Shrapnal and mounted a Surefire light holster to it. I agree that knives and light go well together..:thumbsup:


----------



## crocodilo (Nov 18, 2008)

I have a small Victorinox leather holster that is a great (tight) fit for a SAK Soldier and an Arc-P: two quality, reliable items in a very portable package.


----------



## HoopleHead (Nov 18, 2008)

love those Extrema Ratios!


LCG Gear has a bunch of awesome dual knife/light sheaths, like this one for a NovaTac and Sebbie


----------



## cy (Nov 19, 2008)

that's one sweet looking combo holster.. looks like it would work for ARC 4, maybe ARC 6 and small sebbie








HoopleHead said:


> love those Extrema Ratios!
> 
> 
> LCG Gear has a bunch of awesome dual knife/light sheaths, like this one for a NovaTac and Sebbie


----------



## gchand (Nov 20, 2008)

I carry an (old) Leatherman PST-II combination tool along with an (old) Nuwai Q3 in a hardsided Leatherman case originally intended to hold the PST-II plus an auxiliary tool holder with bits. The plastic "U" shaped divider in the case had to be trimmed to allow room for the Q3. The Q3, of course, is modified with new reflector, upgraded LED, glass lens, two position tailcap switch, etc. 

This combination has served me well for several years now.


George


----------



## kosPap (Dec 5, 2008)

well I am practically reving the thread but anyway....

Here is my improvised combo I used for some time at work...











I used a piece of male velcro to make a divider to ease use and protect my Rexlight.






Enjoy, Kostas


----------



## parnass (Dec 5, 2008)

Maglite double leather case, model AM2A346.


----------

